# Business - Electric and water Tariffs



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

Hi All

Does any one know or how do I find out the approx cost for 
business use of electricity per Kw
and for 
agricultural water usage per ltr

also what is the average cost per unit of electricity

thanks 
Carol


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

Hi Do we not have any business people on the forum !!ray:


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

bump:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasiliskrin (Sep 2, 2013)

I think in the website of Iberdrola


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

missbusybusy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does any one know or how do I find out the approx cost for
> business use of electricity per Kw
> ...


probably no-one has answered you because there are lots of different companies supplying electricity, and various different tariffs

so where you'll be will make a difference, as will which company you'll have as a supplier

let us know either/both & you stand a reasonable chance of getting some help


even if it's just a link to the company website


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here agricultural water is 22c per m3. There is a standing charge of 3€/month. I think it is similar in other areas.


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

Hi all as suggested 

the electricity company is Iberdrola and the area is Elche near Alicante, 
I have tried the web site but can not find business rates so any help will be very much appreciated 
thank you


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

https://www.iberdrola.es/customers/self-employed/electricity/power-up-10kw


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

missbusybusy said:


> Hi all as suggested
> 
> the electricity company is Iberdrola and the area is Elche near Alicante,
> I have tried the web site but can not find business rates so any help will be very much appreciated
> thank you


this has 2 options - one for negocios & autónomos, the other for empresas - so it depends how big the business is I reckon

https://www.iberdrola.es/clientes/index


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

thanks all, wonderful

carol


----------

